# Diagnosed with Diabetes



## LeeMedic (Jan 7, 2010)

Our 6 1/2 year old Ginger Golden has just been diagnosed as an insulin dependent diabetic.

Our vet told us to expect our lil girl to go blind within the next few weeks do to the diabetes.

We are so bumming over the expected blindness!


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

We have a cat with diabetes and the vet mentioned nothing about blindness, he's on insulin twice a day. 

Make sure you watch the diet and get off grain food and higher protein and lower carbs.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Cats don't get the same complications with diabetes as dogs do.

Sorry to here about the diabetes. I was unaware that blindness was a certainty though.
I had a cat who was diabetic for 11yrs when I lost her (she was 17), so I understand the initial shock!

Here is a good link. It has lots of info and links to other pages. 
Pet Diabetes - Canine Diabetes - Feline Diabetes - Support Group


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Dogs can develop cataracts due to diabetes. But not sure how your doctor can predict blindness happening in 2 weeks. Unless he sees cataracts forming now. My Cody was diagnosed with diabetes at the age of 5 and didn't develop cataracts until he was 8. Once the cataracts started forming then it was a matter of 2 short weeks until he went completely blind. We chose cataract surgery which was successful.

Insulin can get expensive especially since goldens need larger doses because of their size. Not sure where you purchase the insulin but I found the cheapest place to purchase it was at Walmart. You can also purchase the syringes cheaper there too.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

LeeMedic said:


> Our 6 1/2 year old Ginger Golden has just been diagnosed as an insulin dependent diabetic.
> 
> Our vet told us to expect our lil girl to go blind within the next few weeks do to the diabetes.
> 
> We are so bumming over the expected blindness!


Diabetes can't cause blindness in only a few weeks in dogs. My parents' neighbor has a lab, Cosmo, with diabetes. Diagnosed when he was 4- He is now 10 and not blind. I just show the dog yesterday playing fetch with a regular tennis ball. She has had cataracts removed a few times and her dog sees a doggie eye doctor.

I would see another vet about this. If left unchecked and poorly controlled it can lead to blindness but blindness is not automatic.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

With my cat, she only got about 4 units a day so a vial would last forever. Most vials expire after 1 month, but since I tested her blood sugar at home daily I could tell if the insulin was loosing potency and her vials lasted about 6 months-that saves A LOT of money.
I would definitely look into testing at home


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Jennifer1 said:


> With my cat, she only got about 4 units a day so a vial would last forever. Most vials expire after 1 month, but since I tested her blood sugar at home daily I could tell if the insulin was loosing potency and her vials lasted about 6 months-that saves A LOT of money.
> I would definitely look into testing at home


My parents' neighbors self check their dog Cosmo's blood sugars. They had no medical training prior to his diagnosis.


----------



## Molly's Mum (Apr 1, 2011)

My daughter is an insulin dependent diabetic so I have some understanding of diabetes although in humans and not animals. Testing blood glucose regularly is very valuable and if it can be done in animals then I would definitely look at getting a test meter. The other thing to avoid is food containing carbohydrate as that will raise blood sugars, so avoid anything containing starches and sugar. Make sure your dog has plenty of fresh clean water at all times as high blood sugars will cause frequent urination which can lead to dehydration, he will be very thirsty if his blood sugars are high and will need to drink more as his body tries to flush out the excess glucose.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

MikaTallulah said:


> Diabetes can't cause blindness in only a few weeks in dogs. My parents' neighbor has a lab, Cosmo, with diabetes. Diagnosed when he was 4- He is now 10 and not blind. I just show the dog yesterday playing fetch with a regular tennis ball. She has had cataracts removed a few times and her dog sees a doggie eye doctor.


Depending on how long before they were dignosed if cataracts have started they can go blind in a matter of days. Are you sure they had cataracts removed a few times? 



MikaTallulah said:


> *My parents' neighbors self check their dog Cosmo's blood sugars.* They had no medical training prior to his diagnosis.


May I ask how they did this?


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

OP--I'd recommend that you ask your vet for a referral to a canine ophthalmologist and book an appointment for a thorough exam now. That way the ophthalmologist can examine the eyes and determine if cataracts are forming. He/she can also check for pigmentary uveitis, which all of should be checking our goldens for annually. Then, if something happens you have an ophthalmologist on board to help immediately. 



> She has had cataracts removed a few times and her dog sees a doggie eye doctor.


 I thought once cataracts were removed from each eye, none would form again, so we wouldn't need to worry about more cataract removal surgeries. Did I misunderstand something??


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Wyatt's mommy said:


> Depending on how long before they were dignosed if cataracts have started they can go blind in a matter of days. Are you sure they had cataracts removed a few times?
> 
> Whenever I have seen a satellite disk on Cosmo I have asked what happened and a few times she said cataracts surgery. Hence why I said cataracts surgery a few times. I don't see why she would say it if it wasn't true.
> 
> May I ask how they did this?


I think she checks it with by pricking his ear or lip- I saw her do it to his lip one day. It looked like a human glucometer to me.

I know I have seen them walking Cosmo they carry a container to catch the pee and little paperstrips they then put into the pee and pull out to look at- No I don't know what the strips are- I don't want to be that nosey.


All I know is her dog has diabetes and she has said he is not blind.


----------



## Molly's Mum (Apr 1, 2011)

The test strips for the urine will be glucose test strips. It measures the amount of glucose present in the urine. If the blood glucose is above a certain level then it will "spill over" into the urine and show as positive glucose in the urine. Blood glucose testing is more accurate, it gives an exact now reading whereas urine glucose is based on the previous few hours. Both blood glucose and urine glucose tests can be bought from a pharmacy, the blood glucose test strips are quite a bit more expensive than the urine test strips.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Molly's Mum said:


> The test strips for the urine will be glucose test strips. It measures the amount of glucose present in the urine. If the blood glucose is above a certain level then it will "spill over" into the urine and show as positive glucose in the urine. Blood glucose testing is more accurate, it gives an exact now reading whereas urine glucose is based on the previous few hours. Both blood glucose and urine glucose tests can be bought from a pharmacy, the blood glucose test strips are quite a bit more expensive than the urine test strips.


At least I know I am not crazy. I was pretty such the strips were to test for glucose but did not want to give false info. 

I have a general idea of diabetes treatment in humans and a nurse but I know nothing about in animals. The rescue I volunteer with wanted me to take in as a foster a newly diagnosed cat with Diabetes but when I reminded them I work 12 HR shifts they said never mind.

Thanks


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Urine checks in dogs are not accurate therefore a waste of time IMHO. Pricking a dogs ear or gum would really be hard for a owner to do so most vets don't recommend it. They will normally run a fructosamine level test on dogs to get more of an accurate reading. This test will measure the average level of glucose control over the past few weeks. We had this done about every 6 months. And more than not you need to read your dog. Watch for symptoms etc. Cody had diabetes for 5 years and in that 5 years we only had 2 scares where he got hypoglycemia (insulin shock). Karo Syrup was a staple in our house, car, on our walks etc. I don't want to scare the op because diabetes is a treatable disease in dogs and not a death sentence. But you really need to be dedicated.


----------



## LeeMedic (Jan 7, 2010)

All of you offer some good information. I am a paramedic and deal with people and diabetes on a regular basis.

We suspected something was wrong when within the past 3 weeks she started drinking a lot of water and voiding in the house. That is not like her unless she is sick.

The vet told us the blindness was a given, and some research on the internet indicates that 75% of dogs will go blind.

We are feeding her Blue Buffalo Wilderness Duck for the high protein, low carb diet. 

We are going to have an eye exam done within a week so the doctor can give us some advice and she has a baseline on Ginger.

Tonight we will be performing a 24 diabetic curve on Ginger and giving that data to the vet so she can fine tune her insulin. Currently she is on Humulin N 9 Units.

I am hoping that Ginger is one that is in that 25% bracket. She loves her squirrels in our backyard and it would be difficulty for us to see her lose that.

The vet showed us how to get blood from the lip, but we found it is easier to get it from the calus on the elbows of the front legs.

She has been on insulin about 5 days now, and her water consumption is back to normal. Her BS (blood sugar) levels are still elevated but not in the 400-500 mg/dl it was when we discovered her new illness.

The BS is still higher than I like in the mid to upper 200's, so tweaking will be needed to get those levels down.

Diabetes is such a horrible disease. Not only can it effect the eyes, but the other organs are a target also.


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

A grain free diet is important now. As a Type 2 diabetic myself, I have sympathy for you and your dog. Not fun, but a good life can still be had.

Blue Buffalo Natural grain free chicken is working great for the Princess, who only has food allergies.

Have you a treadmill? Teach the dog to walk on it. 

She may also become more sensative to sunlight, to the point that her nose could sunburn. Sun visor or tinted goggles would be good to lower UV exposure.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

LeeMedic said:


> All of you offer some good information. I am a paramedic and deal with people and diabetes on a regular basis.
> 
> We suspected something was wrong when within the past 3 weeks she started drinking a lot of water and voiding in the house. That is not like her unless she is sick.
> 
> ...


A total of 9 units a day? How much does she weigh? We were at 29 units twice a day with Cody When Cody went blind he became very depressed that is one of the reasons we opted for surgery. He was back to his old self in no time.


----------



## LeeMedic (Jan 7, 2010)

She is at 65 lbs. The vet started her on low dose. She did not want to crash her. Hopefully Thursday she can give us a better dosage.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Q--in your internet research, is the blindness due to quick forming cataracts or from something else happening in the eye? If it's due to cataracts, many owners do in fact do the cataract surgery and vision is restored. While my guy doesn't have diabetes, I did a lot of internet browsing before deciding to proceed with a double cataract surgery for him, and there are a bunch of owners on a diabetic dog forum that posted blogs about their dog's cataract removal surgeries due to diabetes induced blindness. The surgery is expensive, and recovery "might" be a challenge, but most get their vision restored to a certain extent.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

LeeMedic said:


> She is at 65 lbs. The vet started her on low dose. She did not want to crash her. Hopefully Thursday she can give us a better dosage.


Good luck! She is lucky to have someone in the medical field to take care of her Keep us posted. One thing I found to help was breaking up his total amount of food and giving a portion at snack time (lunch time).


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

In cats we check the blood sugar with an ear prick (using human glucometer) in dogs they do it in the inner lip. I did it for 11 years, with no problem in a cat
heres a video of a dog





The test strip was most likely a ketone strip to test for ketones (very dangerous in a diabetic), usually only a problem with higher blood sugar numbers


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I WAS DIAGNOSED WITH DIABETES 4 YEARS AGO THE FIRST PART OF NEXT MONTH. I WENT IN AFTER 12 HOURS OF NOT EATING A THING AND MY COUNT WAS 350. HE PUT ME ON METFORMIN AND GLIPSIDE, AND A MONTH LATER THREW IN ACTOS.

MINE WAS FOUND DUE TO MY VISION GETTING SO BAD. I HAD NOT GOTTEN NEW GLASSES IN A FEW YEARS AND THOUGHT THAT I NEEDED NEW GLASSES, BUT THAT WAS NOT THE CASE. tHE RETINA DOC SENT ME TO MY DOCTOR FOR TESTS.

MY VISION HAS GOTTEN WORSE OVER THE YEAS DEPSITE HAVING HAD INJECTIONS UNDER MY EYE BALL, LAZER TREATMENTS AND INJECTIONS DIRECTLY INTO MY EYE BALL. I ALSO HAVE CATARACTS WHICH CAN NOT BE REMOED BECUAE OF THE MACULAR EDEMA IN MY EYES. I HAE NOT BEEN ABLE TO DRIVE FOR 3 YEARS, CAN'T READ PAPER, BOOKS, HAVE TO READ THE SCREEN ON MY COMPUTER WITH READING GLASSES AND MAGNIFYING GLASS. CAN NOT LONGER DEW OR DO NEEDLE POINT, PUT PUZZLES TOGETHER, ETC.

MY ACTORS WAS CHANGED TO JANUVIA 2 YEAS AGO ON THE ADVICE OF MY EYE DOCTOR 

WELL, A FEW MONTHS AGO HONEY TOOK TO DRINKING A LOT OF WATER AND I FEARED DIABETES OR URTI AND IT WAS KIDNEYS. THAT IS ALL CLEARED UP NOW DUE TO ANTIBIOTICS AND SPECIAL FOOD. BUT I AQDMIT, DIABETES WAS MY FIRST THOUGHT.

WHEN MY SON'S WIFE TOOK A "BIG JOB" IN ANOTHER CITY AND LEFT HIM AND THEIR DAUGHTER, SHE TOOK HER LAB/GOLDENH MIX AND DIVA WAS DIAGNOSED WITH DIABETES IN LATER SUMMER, WAS BLIND IN SHORT ORDER, AND HAD TO BE SENT TO THE BRIDGE IN JAN. BUT SHE HAD DEVELOPED DEMENTIA AS WELL, APARENTLY DUE TO AE (SHE WAS ALMOST 11).

MY GRANDMA HAD A MUT GO BLIND AND DOTTY ADEPTED JUST FINE. I THINK IT IS EARIER WHEN A DOG LOSING IT'S VISION THAN WHEN A HUMAN DOES. GOOD LUCK, HOPE YOU DOG GET'S TO KEEP HER VISION.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Insulin is good for a long time if kept in the fridge. Some kinds can be out for a period of not more than 30 days. Be sure to ask the pharamcist for storage instructions.


----------



## LeeMedic (Jan 7, 2010)

*Bilberries*

Well we performed a 24 hour diabetic curve with the current dosage of 9 units 2 times a day after her meal.

During that time her BS bumped above 300 4 times but just barely.

Our vet was happy with the curve and advised us not to make any changes to the dosage.

We will repeat the curve in 2 weeks.

Since she has been on the Humulin (1 week) her abnormal drinking of water has stopped and she is back to normal. 

I am hoping we caught this early and there will not be any problems with her vision.

I did some research and found the "Bilberry" is good for dogs with cataracts. It is a fruit like blueberry, and you can purchase the extract.

Has anyone every tried this herbal supplement?


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks for the update. And so happy that some of the symptoms have subsided. A good sign, for sure!!!

I'm not familiar with anything herbal but will be interested in the replies.


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

I had a dog named Promise that lived to be 16. She was diagnosed with diabetes at nine. She had daily insulin injections and never went blind.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Sorry you are having to deal with this with your pup. I hope you are able to obtain steady control and ward off the diabetic complications.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Aislinn said:


> I had a dog named Promise that lived to be 16. She was diagnosed with diabetes at nine. She had daily insulin injections and never went blind.


Good to know my neighbor's Comet is not the only 1 who has not gone blind from this disease


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I think the rason my ex dil dog went blind was her carlessness. Diva was FAR to over weight for a long time and Ihad suspected thyroid, but test said no. Son had alwasy taken care of all meds, HW pills etc for her, but after they split and DIL took her, she was to busy trying tomet new men, ec, staying out til all hours. And that didn't chagne after Diva was diagnosed. She would run to Houston for a weekend of "fun" and have someone else come and give Diva her injections. I am not sure she alwasy got them.

But she was already going blind before diagnosis. Hopefully you caught her problem early and she retains her vision.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm glad you are getting things under control and hope things improve. I too haven't heard about anything herbal helping with cataracts. When our Toby developed his second cataract we asked his ophthalmologist about anything we could take that might be protective of his eyes and this guy, a former national president of the AVCO, told us he was not aware of anything like that.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

My Cody developed cataracts even though his diabetes was totally under control. It's just the nature of the beast. He could have lived to a ripe old age if he wasn't stricken by cancer.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am sorry you have to deal with it. I hope you manage to keep it under control. Sending positive vibes and prayers.


----------



## LeeMedic (Jan 7, 2010)

*Orijen Dog Food*

Since my Ginger has been diagnosed with Diabetes I have done a lot of research on dog foods.

Foods with a low glycemic index are extremely important according to the Glycemic Research Institute. Glycemic Research Institute | Pet Food Certification Awards Program |

I have been testing Ginger's blood sugar before each meal while she has been on Blue Buffalo Wilderness Duck, and it has been in the 320-330 mg/dl range.

Over the past week I have transitioned her over to Origen. Her readings have dropped 100 mg/dl!!! Now her blood sugar before her meals are 217-225 mg/dl.

She is digesting the food extremely well. Along with her Humulin and Orijen, we have her blood sugar under control!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I've never experienced working with a diabetic golden, and feel so sorry for the diagnosis. I hope there will be a "new normal" when everyone adjusts, and it will go better than you think. We do have a diabetic cavalier as a client who does incredibly well.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am glad you found the food that works for Ginger and keep her blood sugar under control.


----------



## Barleybear (Apr 29, 2012)

Diabetes can result in full blown cataracts within days- it all depends upon glucose levels within the eyes. These can develop so rapidly that the lens actually splits open the surrounding capsule resulting in severe inflammation. If any cataract is present I would talk to your vet about starting an antiinflammatory eyedrop (diclofenac) once daily to blunt any possible inflammation. Cataract surgery can be very successful in dogs- if you would want to consider go see an ophthalmologist now rather than waiting until the cataracts are severe or the diabetes is well controlled. Not all diabetic dogs get cataracts,but most (85%) will. It can happen in days, weeks, or years, or never. Cats do not get cataracts from diabetes- go figure. Here is a link to a website- download the "Canine cataracts" PDF and read- good luck!
Canine Eye Diseases - Canine


----------



## LeeMedic (Jan 7, 2010)

*Kinostat Trials*

We have been monitoring Ginger's BG very closely. She gets a minimum of two sticks a day. Since I am a paramedic, but vet feels comfortable with me adjusting her Humulin N as needed.

She still has periods of spikes, and has experienced a 45 mg/dl one time.

We took Ginger in to an eye specialist for dogs. Her eyes are perfect so she qualified to enter a trial drug monitored by the FDA. It is called Kinostat.

We give her Kinostat (eye drops) every 8 hours. The trial will be 9 months long. We have to document every time we administer the drops and initial the logbook.

Kinostat is suppose to stop the formation/development of cataracts due to high blood sugar.

The first test of 40 dogs was quite successful. This test will be with 160 dogs nationwide.

Now for the downside. Every 3rd dog will be getting a placebo drug. We do not know if Ginger is getting Kinostat or a placebo. Even her doctor does not know. 

I feel honored that Ginger is in the program, and will be able to help dogs in the future.

It is difficult for them to find dogs for this trial. The dog must be a diabetic and have NO cataracts. We were lucky. We caught Ginger's diabetes early, and the cataracts have not started to develop. We also monitor her sugar so well we keep it down in the normal range most of the time.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Wishing all the best for your girl. I am so happy you are working so hard for your girl. My ex DIL's golden retriever,/chocolate lab mix developed diabetes. But the woman was so busy living up up, hanging in clubs and bars to meet guys (you would not believe pictures she posted on FB of her on bars dancing, picture after picture of her drinking, etc) and i know without a doubt she did not always give Diva her injections when she needed to and I also know she did not change foods. Probably never evenlooked into it. Diva went blind real soon after diagnosis and actually died in less than a year.

So it is great knowing people do all they can for their dogs.


----------



## LeeMedic (Jan 7, 2010)

3 goldens said:


> Wishing all the best for your girl. I am so happy you are working so hard for your girl. My ex DIL's golden retriever,/chocolate lab mix developed diabetes. But the woman was so busy living up up, hanging in clubs and bars to meet guys (you would not believe pictures she posted on FB of her on bars dancing, picture after picture of her drinking, etc) and i know without a doubt she did not always give Diva her injections when she needed to and I also know she did not change foods. Probably never evenlooked into it. Diva went blind real soon after diagnosis and actually died in less than a year.
> 
> So it is great knowing people do all they can for their dogs.


That is such a sad story. I honestly believe there are a lot of dog owners out there that should not be allowed to own a pet. Pets take a lot of love and devotion! The love they show to us it unconditionally; it should go both ways!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Wish your girl all the best. I am glad her eyes are perfect.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lee*

Lee

So glad that Ginger's blood sugar is under control and that she is in the program.
I will pray for her and you-she sure has a great parent!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Just checking in how is sweet Ginger doing. Hope all is well.


----------



## LeeMedic (Jan 7, 2010)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Just checking in how is sweet Ginger doing. Hope all is well.


Going to another Vet tomorrow. Ginger's sugar is not terribly high but very erratic. My current vet does not know what to do next. 

I will let you know.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks for the update. If the treatment doesn't show any improvement it is always good to go for second opinion. Hope the another vet is able to help to sweet Ginger.


----------



## cmike (Mar 16, 2015)

Diabetic dogs can healthy and happy lives. Keeping diabetes under control is very important because if diabetes progresses, a dog can develop secondary diseases like cataracts, which can cause blindness. But blindness can be prevented in many of these dogs. See more about diabetes in dogs and their proper care here Diabetes in dogs. Symptoms and treatment .


----------

